# Mixman's 2010 Yard Haunt



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

OK, it's been a wild season but I got some pics added from this years display. I didn't add much this year due to outside circumstances but I did make some witch jar lanterns. We also threw a family Halloween party on the 30th -- 16 kids all under the age of 8 and their parents. It was a lot of work but a lot of fun.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=846


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The lanterns look really good. I like the pic with the lantern and the chain.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it all, you did a very good job!


----------

